# White's Tree Frog or Pacman Frog.



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post in this section and im sorry if my next question is constantly brought up in here, but...

Im thinking of getting myself a first frog, but have only started doing abit research about them so i only know the basics. 
Just wondering out of the two ive named which is the better to start with, regarding special requirements, size of housing, foods etc.

Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

MAB90 said:


> Hello, this is my first post in this section and im sorry if my next question is constantly brought up in here, but...
> 
> Im thinking of getting myself a first frog, but have only started doing abit research about them so i only know the basics.
> Just wondering out of the two ive named which is the better to start with, regarding special requirements, size of housing, foods etc.
> ...


 
I only keep horned frogs but I will admit they are bloody boring!!! I would prefer whites over these anyday due to their activity levels.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah. depends what you want: Horned frogs ('pacmans') are impressive, but just sit there most of the time, while White's are much more active- but mainly at night.

Check this out: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/529374-best-beginner-frog-species.html




And welcome to the section, BTW!:welcome:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

White's by a country mile.


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with Morg 100%! no contest ... Whites all the way!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

both :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replys guys, im headed more towards the White's as i think they have abit more character 

Would an Exo Terra 30x30x45 arboreal be good enough for one White's or would i need the next arboreal tank size up?

I have pretty much everything else apart from a tank, calcium powder and the distilled water.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Definitely not. a 45 x 45 x 60 minimum.


----------



## MAB90 (Dec 27, 2010)

I shall order one of those then, if plans go ahead ill have pictures up of the setup which i plan on making before i purschase the frog. Going for a semi aquatic setup, thanks for the advice.


----------

